# {picture warning} early miscarriage? Was I pregnant?



## Moonchiiild

I'm freaking out just because I'm not sure what is happening right now... This is either the weirdest cycle/period I've ever had in my life, or I'm paranoid that I was pregnant (5 weeks) and miscarried. 

I got my period on January 19th and had unprotected sex (pull-out) a few times after I was off, last time on the 28th. Then that Saturday I thought was coming down with the flu, I was slammed with fatigue overnight and the next day, I was queasy that night and had the congestion/sneezing. Ended up not being the flu and was gone within a week. 

Then on Monday February 9th I was exercising with a friend and got "need to go sit on the toilet" cramps that went away after about 5 minutes. When I wiped, it was a little slippery with a pinch of red. Wiping later there was some pink. I had had some light cramps the day before. I was paranoid that I was pregnant at that point and took to Google, and found "implantation bleeding/spotting" which freaked me out because my twinge of blood looked exactly like a couple of the pictures I found. 

I had a runny nose at the end of that week, my boobs were pretty achey/sore to touch and very full feeling (which NEVER happens to me, I have small boobs), I got a headache one day, and had a couple nights where I was tired and in bed by like 8 pm (normally 11 or 12).

I started checking my cervix and it was low/hard around the 13/14th I think, but then I noticed it started to rise and was pretty high and kinda soft (idk) by the 18/19th. I was getting pretty antsy at this point because I wasn't sure how long my cycles are normally. Then on Thursday when I reached to check my cervix I pulled out some brown discharge and this happened on Friday as well (wouldn't have soaked or been overly-gross if it came out on its own in my underwear, also had tiny tiny red chunks in it). Also my boobs weren't so sore/full feeling anymore. 

So after two days of the brown discharge I met up with the potential dad to take a test, decided to wait for the morning (had sex that night), woke up bleeding but it was so thin (not like slick slimy period). Got HORRIBLE cramps Saturday Feb. 21st (that day). Like jaw dropping sitting on the toilet for a half hour at a time cramps. Normally my cramps feel more like pressure in my lower back but this was just straight pain and more centralized (like more toward the front). I wear tampons (super plus) and was changing them like every couple hours to check and they were totally full of dark red blood every time. There would be a lot of blood in the toilet when I got up. And on the tampons there would be dark red clots. 

The really bad cramps died down with midol after about 6 hours of it total. I get some light cramps Sunday morning but still had a lot of thin bleeding. Then today (Monday February 23rd) when I checked my tampon there was this pinkish chunk on it (about the size of a quarter and I watched a dark red chunk (same size but less solid looking) fall into the toilet. (See picture).

I've gone from pregnancy scare to miscarriage scare (I say scare because I'm 19 and wasn't intending on getting pregnant) and I just want to know what's going on for my own piece of mind. 

I suspect I would have been "five weeks" pregnant (from the first day of last period). But I don't know, I'm just so confused by all of this. I never have PMS symptoms or anything, my period just comes immediately with no spotting beforehand, is heavy for a couple days (thick, kinda slimy) and then fades out over the next few days. I have occasional clots but never anything this big. (In addition to the first day's red chunks that were almost kind of transparent).

Help please. Does anyone have experience with this?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 100


----------



## Moonchiiild

Another photo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 73


----------



## bernie86

I've had weird clots before during a regular cycle, but if it was very different than it could mean you miscarried. Did you still take the test? because even if you did miscarry there may have been enough hormone to test positive. Both a pregnancy and a miscarriage are very scary at the age of 19 (had a pregnancy scare myself at that age) If this pregnancy ended that early I dont think your bleeding will last very long ( my friends didnt) and making a Dr. appt would probably be a good idea just to check everything out. I would really suggest finding a source of birth control if you arent ready for the commitment of parenthood. Its no fun to worry about whether or not it happened every month, and you will get to have more fun, :) safely


----------



## Moonchiiild

Thanks for the response!!! I've had clots during periods before, but they're usually small, dark, very opaque, and sparse. The clots that I began having were differently shaped... They had a more solid shape (as opposed to the typical kind of stringy clots) and weren't as opaque...they were dark red but had a shine to them (typically very matte). Then, the bigger chunk that came out of me this morning was half dark red and half pink. I wiped off two other smaller clots that were very pink (no red at all). 

I didn't end up taking the PG test in the morning because I basically woke up to blood (it was gross) so I figured I had just started my period a little later than expected (before the clots came). If I took a test today, could my hormone levels still be high enough to show a positive?

And I know, I really do need to look into birth control. Half way through college, noooot ready to be a momma.


----------



## bernie86

Moonchiiild said:


> Thanks for the response!!! I've had clots during periods before, but they're usually small, dark, very opaque, and sparse. The clots that I began having were differently shaped... They had a more solid shape (as opposed to the typical kind of stringy clots) and weren't as opaque...they were dark red but had a shine to them (typically very matte). Then, the bigger chunk that came out of me this morning was half dark red and half pink. I wiped off two other smaller clots that were very pink (no red at all).
> 
> I didn't end up taking the PG test in the morning because I basically woke up to blood (it was gross) so I figured I had just started my period a little later than expected (before the clots came). If I took a test today, could my hormone levels still be high enough to show a positive?
> 
> And I know, I really do need to look into birth control. Half way through college, noooot ready to be a momma.

It could still show up with a positive if you were five weeks.... Even if you are miscarrying it takes some time for most woman's hormone levels to return to less than 5. I think you should just take it and see what it says. And Definitely at least make an appt with a Dr. or Planned parenthood for the BC "pull and Pray" is not very effective lol


----------



## bernie86

keep us updated on what the HPT shows... sending prayers :)


----------



## wwchix

You will still show pregnant on a HPT if you take one now, but the clots I had when I lost my baby were like that. Really thick and dark, I don't know what the pregnancy sac would look like if it had 'burst' so to speak as mine came out complete but I would stop using tampons as if it is a miscarriage you cant afford to have anything left inside and i'd go see the dr too as again, if it is a mc you need to ensure everything comes out.

I'm so sorry for your loss if it is the case xx


----------



## Moonchiiild

I wonder if it'll still show by Thursday? I made a doc appointment for Thursday morning (for the BC and to see what's going on with this situation). I thought maybe I was just paranoid but then this came out today (sorry these pics are so gross but whatever). 

I had a lot of the dark red clots (that are noticeably different from just plain red blood) and then these pink fleshy colored things are what are freaking me out. 

Then today I had hot flashes at work and felt queasy.

I guess I'll keep this updated as to what this turns out to be..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 59


----------



## bernie86

Did you get a positive test?


----------



## wwchix

I would seriously stop using the tampons if you are worried it could be a miscarriage. You really shouldn't be using them as it can cause infection or retained tissue.

To be honest the tests drs use probably won't show anything but a FRER may.

Before I had my miscarriage I always thought it would be fleshy stuff that came out in the event of a mc, but in reality, an early mc is just a lot of blood, clots and the small pregnancy sac. The fleshy stuff you are seeing will be clots.

Use sanitary pads for the next few days until the Dr can confirm either way.

Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Moonchiiild

I haven't taken a test yet... I didn't want to take it alone and the would-be dad lives an hour and a half away so I figured I'd wait for my doc appointment tomorrow. I wonder if I could still take an hCG test tomorrow. 

No tampons- got it. My bleeding is going down, but it's weird that I have as much as I do because I'm usually pretty dried up by day 5 (tomorrow is day 6). 

Any recommended or not recommended BC? I don't want to take the pill because I'll end up forgetting and pregnant. I was thinking a shot..


----------



## bernie86

Moonchiiild said:


> I haven't taken a test yet... I didn't want to take it alone and the would-be dad lives an hour and a half away so I figured I'd wait for my doc appointment tomorrow. I wonder if I could still take an hCG test tomorrow.
> 
> No tampons- got it. My bleeding is going down, but it's weird that I have as much as I do because I'm usually pretty dried up by day 5 (tomorrow is day 6).
> 
> Any recommended or not recommended BC? I don't want to take the pill because I'll end up forgetting and pregnant. I was thinking a shot..

I've only ever used the pill for BC but I never had a problem taking them every night before bed.( I replaced them with my prenatal vitamins at that time because its still a habit) My best friend currently uses the nuva ring and she says it works great for her and she only has to think about it once a month. The shot is good for some people, I always just thought it seemed like a hassle to have to go get the shot from the dr every 3 months. Your dr will help you pick the right one for your needs :) good luck at your appt . hope it goes well.... and at the very least you now know that you arent ready and can protect yourself for the future :)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

My post was deleted.... hmm either way, i would POAS and then youll know for sure and ask a dr.


----------



## bernie86

Any update?


----------



## rmsandscs

i have a question. 3 days ago i started bleeding. very heavy then i passed a blood clot the size of a quarter n it hurt so bad before n after it happened, ill tell u my background stories to this i had my daughter 12/15/15.got depo 01/16 only one shot then my periods were messed up n now they still are so there is my background can anybody tell me what is happening


----------

